# Adjustable trammel for router



## Paul Chapman (19 Jul 2008)

Here's an adjustable trammel I made for my DeWalt 625

















The trammel is made of MDF and a couple of scraps of hardwood. Drill one end of the MDF to take the cutter (the size of this hole is not critical and I drilled mine quite large), and three holes to fit it to the base of the router - these are countersunk to take countersunk machine screws.

At the other end rout a 1/4" slot (this will take the pivot pin - for which I used an extra-long drill bit - and allow adjustment of the trammel) and drill two countersunk holes.

In the longer piece of hardwood, rout two 1/4" slots to line up with the two holes drilled in the MDF. Glue the shorter piece of hardwood to the longer piece and then drill this with a 1/4" hole to line up with the 1/4" slot in the MDF.

In use, a 1/4" hole is drilled in the workpiece, the extra-long drill bit inserted through the hardwood block and into the workpiece and the two wing nuts tightened when the trammel has been adjusted to the correct diameter. 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Gill (19 Jul 2008)

Details, Paul, details...



Gill


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Jul 2008)

Sorry, Gill, I thought the pictures were self-explanatory, but obviously not. I've added a description - hope all is now clear.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (20 Jul 2008)

Many thanks Paul. Something every woodworker _should_ have. I'll put it on 'the list'


----------



## Gill (20 Jul 2008)

It's a very useful jig, Paul, and thanks for the additional description  .

When I saw the board with channels routed perpendicularly to each other, I wondered if this jig had been designed with the cutting of ellipsoids in mind.

Gill


----------



## OPJ (20 Jul 2008)

I really like this jig Paul, thanks for sharing.  

Looking at the base in the second photo, have you also made yourself an ellipse jig to go with it? :wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Jul 2008)

Hi Olly,

No, not yet - haven't had the need for one so far.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------

